# Coosa River Catfish Tournament



## lowlight223 (Feb 3, 2014)

You can view the results from the Jan 2014 event on the Coosa Valley Fishing Team pages on FaceBook. (Organization page & Group page)


----------



## lowlight223 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Weigh In results from Jan 26th 2014*

1st  46.10lbs  Alan Short Team
2nd 19.60lbs  Dan Starnes Team
3rd  12.15lbs  T & A CatFishing
4th  8.40lbs    John Wiley Team


----------



## bird35 (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't think I could beat Alan, but I would like the opportunity to bet on him to win.   I wonder if Vegas will take the bet for the next tournament.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 8, 2014)

Alan and Jason are gonna be a Hard team to beat that's forsure


----------



## lowlight223 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Tournament March 9th*

Due to the rescheduling of the Bass Pro Catfish Tournament that everyone was gearing up for now "To Be Announced!" We're going to go ahead and start on March 9th! See ya there!!


----------



## tattooedfisherman (Feb 24, 2014)

Are yall still doing the August 3rd tournament? And if so could I fish from the bank or from a kayak?


----------



## lowlight223 (Mar 5, 2014)

If you want to fish from a form your "yak" I don't see a problem!


----------



## lowlight223 (Mar 5, 2014)

Since the BPS event rescheduled for August, we have a "scratch together" tournament on Sunday March 9th safe light til 3pm. Everyone welcome and don't forget the time change! All info is on the Coosa Valley Fishing Team FB Organization page and Group Page!


----------



## AlanShort (Mar 7, 2014)

Good event guys, hope to see ya there. It's a fun one.


----------

